# Scope for Thompson Contender



## scott stokes

I have collected a few barrels for my contender frame.
What scopes are you using?
.44mag
.357herret
45colt
.221fireball
.17mach IV
My .44mag has a redfield but has black specks inside.


----------



## scott stokes

I think I started this a n wrong place sorry.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Personally, for big game I like  2X. For small game, 4X.
I have a 14 inch 30-30 barrel with a 2X Leupold,
And a 10 inch 22 match Barrel with a 4X Leupold.
Also have a 14-inch 35 Rem., and a 10-inch .22mag with iron sights.


----------



## rosewood

I have had good luck with the Simmons 2-6x scopes.  So far, I have not been able to break one even with heavy hitting 454 loads in a Raging Bull and 460 S&W loads in an Encore.   They are the best value for the cost.  I have 3 2-6x and 1 4x.  I do believe the Simmons pistol scope are higher quality than their rifle scopes.

I have a Swift 4x scope, bright image, but the elevation turret sticks.  I sent it in for repair, they did not fix it, so I gave up.  It does work fine once I get it zeroed.

Bought a BSA 4x scope, said parallax free at 50 yards, was not parallax free at any range.  Sent it back and got another Simmons.

Have a Leupold M8 4x.  Nice clear, no issues.

Have a Nikon 2.5-8x28 Encore.  Great clear image, but has eye relief issues.  Is fine at lower power, but at 8x you have to be too close to the scope.  I think they may have fixed the eye relief issue on the latest version of it which is called XR I think..   It does have a BDC which makes ringing the 500 yard steel plate a piece of cake with the 15" 7mm-08 Encore. 

Have a BSA 2x that came on one barrel.  Image isn't very clear, but it has worked well with the .22lr barrel at 50 yards for target work.

If hunting off a solid rest, I think 4x is a good power.  If you will be shooting from field conditions, better go with 2x.  A red dot isn't a bad option either.

The Burris scopes have a big following in the handgun world, supposedly extremely recoil proof.  They are pricey and I have never sprung for one, out of my price range.  I got a good deal on the Leupold and Nikon I have is the reason I bought them.

Richard


----------



## rosewood

scott stokes said:


> My .44mag has a redfield but has black specks inside.



Not sure if Redfield is still making pistol scopes or not.  However, they do have a lifetime warranty, might want to check with them and see if they can fix that for you.

Rosewood


----------



## RoberTST86

Nice information


----------



## Handgunner 45-70

I don't own any TC's any more but when I did I used all red dot's and never had any problems in either my 45-70, 35 rem., 7-08, or 7tcu.


----------



## specialk

.41 mag 14 inch bbl.....I use a 1-4x Leopold....keep it under 100yds....


----------



## scott stokes

Thanks for information I will contact redfield and see what they say.it they fix it I only need 4 scopes.
Would you consider a used Leupold and Thompson contender there $100 each what are your thoughts?


----------



## trial&error

I have a 4x on a 30 heret and I find it difficult to quickly aquire targets.  I need to buy a 2x


----------



## rwg

scott stokes said:


> Thanks for information I will contact redfield and see what they say.it they fix it I only need 4 scopes.
> Would you consider a used Leupold and Thompson contender there $100 each what are your thoughts?



I might be wrong but I don't think Thompson scopes bought used are warrantied anymore. Leupold have a lifetime warranty. If that has any bearing on your decision. I use and like both brands as well as Burris and Bushnell.


----------



## scott stokes

I think I will go with new.


----------



## rosewood

Not a thing wrong with a used Leupold (that is what I have).  If there is anything wrong with it, they will make it right and if you get it for $100, you got a deal.  The Leupold pistol scopes go for over $300 new I believe.

Rosewood


----------



## scott stokes

He has done sold them.


----------



## ga41

I've had good luck with Bushnell 2x6 as well


----------



## Win1917

Took my biggest deer ever with a Leupold 2x on a 357 Herrett. He was wide open chasing a doe and a shout got him to stutter step at 20 yrds just long enough find hair, a shoulder, and pull the trigger. Any more magnification and I doubt it would've worked out.


----------



## tcward

specialk said:


> .41 mag 14 inch bbl.....I use a 1-4x Leopold....keep it under 100yds....


Love me a .41!


----------



## Renosj

tcward said:


> Love me a .41!


? on the 41


----------



## jerome

Leupold Is my choice for a 14 inch  30 30 barrel


----------



## deast1988

I run a leupold 2x on a model 29 44mag

I run a 4x Simmons on a contender 6.8spc

A run a weaver 2.5-8 on a encore 7-08

My next pistol I want to get one of the older 4x leupolds on a Custom 6.5grendel or  6.5 creedmoor maybe do bullberry or MGM on a 15in ported rig for the encore.


----------



## carver

I use a Simmons 2x6 on my TC Encore 7mm08 it has served me well


----------



## Buckhead

I have a 2x Burris mounted on a 10" .44 mag.  I generally limit my shots to 50-60 yards.  I have found that with anything higher than a 2x, I have a hard time maintaining a free hand steady hold.  Especially when a nice buck appears.  

I guess you would be fine with higher magnification variable or you use shooting sticks or something for a rest.


----------



## Davexx1

I have a 14" Contender 7x30 with an Ultradot brand red dot sight on it. The Ultradot has performed flawlessly for many years. The red dot is great for most hunting situations. The red dot has adjustable brightness, is quick to pick up and easy to use in all but real bright light conditions such as mid day bright sun in open country. Then, you will have to turn the brightness up. In dawn or dusk light conditions, the red dot is super easy to see even on the lowest brightness settings.

The only downfall for the red dot is the dot covers up some of your target. That is not a problem at normal deer hunting ranges but at longer distances the dot covers up more of the target and becomes somewhat less precise.

The typical small crosshair type handgun scopes do not have great light gathering abilities and seem to be difficult to use in low light conditions such as in heavily wooded areas during early or late hours. Many have said the target (deer) is hard to find especially at close range. 

Dave


----------



## Lilly001

Davexx1 said:


> I have a 14" Contender 7x30 with an Ultradot brand red dot sight on it. The Ultradot has performed flawlessly for many years. The red dot is great for most hunting situations. The red dot has adjustable brightness, is quick to pick up and easy to use in all but real bright light conditions such as mid day bright sun in open country. Then, you will have to turn the brightness up. In dawn or dusk light conditions, the red dot is super easy to see even on the lowest brightness settings.
> 
> The only downfall for the red dot is the dot covers up some of your target. That is not a problem at normal deer hunting ranges but at longer distances the dot covers up more of the target and becomes somewhat less precise.
> 
> The typical small crosshair type handgun scopes do not have great light gathering abilities and seem to be difficult to use in low light conditions such as in heavily wooded areas during early or late hours. Many have said the target (deer) is hard to find especially at close range.
> 
> Dave




I have an ultra dot on a 10" .357 max. I bought a 2x leupold to replace it but I can't bring myself to do it.
The ultra dot is just such a comfortable set up.


----------



## deerslayer357

I have a tc 2-7 on my 7/08 encore- it works fine.  Also a 2x leupold on a ruger 44- wish it was a 2-6/7.  I like to hunt with a rest and usually use higher power on scopes


----------



## gemihur

I got away with a 3-9X40 rifle scope on my 30 Herrett Bbl after I built it into a carbine


----------



## Madman

scott stokes said:


> I have collected a few barrels for my contender frame.
> What scopes are you using?
> .44mag
> .357herret
> 45colt
> .221fireball
> .17mach IV
> My .44mag has a redfield but has black specks inside.


That brings back good memories.   I've shot a lot of deer with .30 Herret / 130 gr. Nosler & 150 gr. Sierra.   I use the old 1-1/2 Lobo.   Never let me down.


----------



## Tom W.

3x7 Burris worked for me. But it was an Encore pistol.


----------



## gemihur

Leupold or Nikon if obtainable is my preference.
But some older scopes have proven to be quite reliable.
Ultralux was a good one and Nikko-Stirling Nighteater also have a good track record.
Even BSA Edge serves my pistol shooting.


----------

